# Alternative zu Ghosttyper?



## yellowspam (15. Januar 2008)

Hi@all:

Kennt ihr eine alternative zu Ghosttyper?

Habe schon eingies gefunden, jedoch nciht das was wir brauchen.


----------



## yellowspam (18. Januar 2008)

Kennt ihrkeien alternativprogramme zu Ghosttyper?


----------

